# Saaz Vs Tettnanger



## therook (4/5/11)

Chaps,

I have a Pilsner fermenting away nicely at the moment and was going to Dry Hop it.

What's the best choice out of Saaz and Tettnanger?

and how many grams per litre?

Thanks
Rook


----------



## therook (4/5/11)

Didn't mean this to go under Kits/Extract, can a Mod move it to an appropiate section


----------



## marksfish (4/5/11)

dry hopping a pilsner is considered out of style as the grassy notes can work against the clean, crisp taste of the beer.


----------



## Fents (4/5/11)

ran out of beer the other night, you would not belive what i had to resort to! That bloody 8 year old Leffe that kept getting swapped between us. barstead got me once and for all.

sorry for the hijack rook will know what im on about.


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

The small amount of dry hopping with nobles makes me not a fan in general (might experiment some more with it some time) but I'd go tett over saaz (only because tett is one of my favourite hops)

Depends on other things though - I get orange with tett and grass/herbs with saaz, so what do you want the final product to be like?

What's the bittering hop?


----------



## therook (4/5/11)

manticle said:


> The small amount of dry hopping with nobles makes me not a fan in general (might experiment some more with it some time) but I'd go tett over saaz (only because tett is one of my favourite hops)
> 
> Depends on other things though - I get orange with tett and grass/herbs with saaz, so what do you want the final product to be like?
> 
> What's the bittering hop?



Bittering hop was Magnum, other hops in it were Saaz and tettnanger

marksfish - interesting, looking at Designing great beers there were beers that were dry hopped

Fents - GOLD :lol: We need to catch up and have a session

Rook


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

My vote's for the tett but you could always do a bit of both if there's two flavour hops in there.

Dry hopping with saaz in my limited experience can be grassy so I'd try 2-3 days at .5g/L.

You kegging this lot? Could always up it later with a tea ball or similar if it's not enough.

By the way - my last post is nonsensical. What I meant to say is the small amount of experience I have with dry hopping German nobles (specifically saaz and tettnanger - haven't tried dry hopping the others) makes me not a fan.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/5/11)

manticle said:


> My vote's for the tett but you could always do a bit of both if there's two flavour hops in there.
> 
> Dry hopping with saaz in my limited experience can be grassy so I'd try 2-3 days at .5g/L.
> 
> You kegging this lot? Could always up it later with a tea ball or similar if it's not enough.



Manticle, you've just found yet another reason to keg.

All these "fors" and the only "against" is the cost (well, the ability to fund said cost, at any rate).

Goomba


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (4/5/11)

if you want a nice clean aroma and a bit more flavour, boil some water add the hops and simmer for a couple of minute, throw the pot in cold/ice water til cool and poor through a sieve, you have effectively made hop tea with a coffee plunger :beerbang: I personally use a spoon to push the hop matter onto the sieve so all the juices come out, best part of all, no grassy flavours :kooi:


----------

